# WW&F Railway Museum



## mfmalk (Mar 30, 2016)

http://www.losttracksoftime.com/p58527735

The above link is to a series of photos I captured at the WW&F Railway Museum in Maine on the morning of March 25th. It was cold with freezing rain, but very serene and peaceful; the only noise some wild turkey in the distance gobbling and an occasional rooster crowing.
I planned beforehand to make these images appear as timeless as possible, but after looking at the finished gallery it’s hard not to think they were taken in 1910 and not 2016. Us railfans, me included, too often focus on the train in a scene and not the surrounds itself.
It amazes me that before 1989 (when the WW&F Railway Museum was established) no trackwork and structures existed; yet all looks to have been intact since the original railroad operated between 1895 and 1933.
The spirit and drive of the Maine 2-Footers has never been more alive – thanks to the incredibly magical efforts by the men and women based in Sheepscot. 

All photos taken with a Canon 1DS Mk1, 50mm/F1.2 prime. The conversion to B/W and final exposure/contrast adjustments done in Camera Raw, less than 2 minutes per image spent in Photoshop afterwards.

Enjoy,
Matthew


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Mar 30, 2016)

Railroad museums are some of my favourite places to take photographs.


----------



## old-pr-pix (Mar 30, 2016)

Great photos. For them to have an even more old-time look, I'd like to see how they would appear with perhaps a Tri-X film simulation added.

I'm looking for a railroad museum to photograph that has an example of the old style mechanical/pneumatic lever frame that actuated signals and switches before everything was electric/electronic. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------

